# What are your most uttermost valuable LP's, here are mine, behold!!!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

1-Adam de la Halle Deutsch Gramophone - the central midle age, the fameous : Le jeux de Robin et Marion 1951, THE LP is THICK, the sound of it is incredible at least for me.

2- Gesualdo / monteverdi the randolph singers directed by the talented David Randolph(aka David Rosenberg).What an lp a monolith a behemoth, the date is first issue orange sleeve 1952, not the pink one of 1958, i will be honnest whit you guys i love this lp to death the best darn Gesualdo Lp ever and if not all he team up whit Monteverdi on this fabuleous release, if something happen to this lp i will freak out in a violent medieval way(just kidding)

3- Palestrina Missa iste confessor\ Missa in sine nomine
woaw 1951 releases Welch Choral dirrected by mister James Welch, this Lp is godlike awesome, once again thickness & incredible sound 273 grm or 275 gram lp, lots of petrols.

4- Minnesang und spruch-ditchung um 1200-1300 behold this lp is sweet , ars vetus greatest name all germans , made in R.D.A germany collector item for sure.

5- Gesualdo :Tenebrae responsoria on VOX label paris, perhaps dating from 1965-1966, rare and pop up only very rarely , discogs dosen't have it listed i purchased this on amazon needless to says or ebay.

6- Gesualdo / Azzaiolo on VOX le petit ensemble vocal de Montreal , directed by George Littles, amazing groundbreaking recording, for Gesualdo lover and Azzaiolo since this is the only full side of Azzaiolo i know of beside cameo appearance on compilation great great madrigalist almost forgotten.

5 & 6 once again le petite ensemble vocal de montreal or france , George little, Dufay motets and Monteverdi, these are so good, the monteverdi is delicious , simply put , simply said one of the utter best Monteverdi by far if not the utter best in lp analogue magic .

7- philipe de vitry ensemble anonymus, heck it's analogue , it's a landmark in ars nova debut, you got to love this.

8- Peter Abélard on reflexe germany an import 1974 the date.

9 & 10 Nonesutch record release of the 70 ,Gombert whit anrolt schilck and Crecquillon, Orlando Di Lasso Prophetia Sybillarum, do i need to says more, i doupted.

11- Thomas Crecquillon on erato label released 1979, good decent lp of mister Crécquillon, one of my best composer of all time.

12- Alfonso El Sabio Les cantiga de santa-maria volume2

13- Luzzasco Luzzaschi on Harmonia Mundi nice released, so darn nice of one of the best madrigalist sound almost Gesualdian, they were buddy seem normal.

14- not that precieous or rare this 1984 released contained: Adam de la Halle, the best troubadour minnesinger including Petrus de Cruces.

15- Monteverdi / Gesualdo direction John Elliot Gardiner on argo 1970 released fabuleous rendition of madrigals state of the art , i purchased it in the holy land in israel from an israeli, i win on an auction the lp was 20 us dollars plus postage i got it for 10 us?

Please hail deprofundis, i have several other lps of classical but non are as super as them.

P.s I would had like to had Le chansonier cordiforme triple lp box-set but there a problem see, the vynils or so thin the sound not that supper even if Anthony Rooley and is consort of Musicke, wh y are the lps so darn thin man , what the point grrrrrrrrrr im angry

That about it folks! :tiphat:


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

When I wrote the list it was called "Favorite LPs that never came back as CDs" though one or two have since that time and a couple others may be available from places like Haydn House and/or High Definition Tape Transfers (places that will make a CD from an old tape or LP on demand):

https://www.amazon.com/ideas/amzn1....IN7QIFWAWQCQ/8ZT27XAG3TBJ?ref=idea_cp_vl_ov_d

There are others not listed there I would add:

Philips 6500 162 *Rossini Messe di Gloria* / Herbert Handt conducting

Vox PL 8860 *Berg Violin Concerto & Chamber Concerto for Violin, Piano & 13 Winds*/Ivry Gitlis violin

ABC Music Guild MS-6206 *Handel Israel In Egypt* / Maurice Abravanel, Utah SO & Chorus

Capitol P 18004 *Ibert Escales & Les Amours de Jupiter* / Ibert conducting

MGM E3414 *Ibert Suite Symphonique Paris & Rieti Madrigale* / Arthur Winograd conducting

EMI Odeon SME 91 607 *Strauss Duet-Concertino for Clarinet & Bassoon & Oboe Concerto* / Oscar Michallik clarinet & Jurgen Buttkewitz bassoon

Melodiya C10-18787 002 *Vivaldi Four Seasons* transcribed for organ / Yevgeniya Lisitsina organ

Angel 35844 *Great Scenes from Wagner *(Tannhauser & Gotterdamerung) / Elisabeth Grummer soprano & Gottlob Frick tenor with Franz Konwitschny conducting

Angel 45022 *Bach, Vivaldi, Malcolm Music for 3 & 4 Harpsichords */ George Malcolm harpsichord

DGG LPEM 19407 *Meistersinger von Nurnberg *highlights / Annelies Jupper, Hertha Topper, Wolfgang Windgassen, Richard Holm, Josef Herrmann with Ferdinand Leitner conducting

Vox PL 7320 *Mozart Sinfonia Concertantes K. 364 and 297b */ Reinhold Barchet violin among many others

Das Alte Werk SAWT 9547 *Chamber Music of the Young Beethoven on Original Instruments */ Hermann Baumann, Anner Bylsma and others

Das Alte Werk 6.42321 *Original Instruments: Horn */ Hermann Baumann performing Bach, Beethoven and Mozart

It seems incomprehensible to say none of the listed LPs ever came back in another format.


----------

